

Electroloom - 3D Fabric printer - snehesht
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/electroloom/electroloom-the-worlds-first-3d-fabric-printer/description

======
snehesht
more on Eletroloom [http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/18/electroloom-
is-a-3d-fabric-...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/18/electroloom-
is-a-3d-fabric-printer-in-the-making/)

